# how am I going to cope?



## JasperJoe

deleted no one wanted to reply ;0((((


----------



## lori

:hugs: Give people a chance sweetie, sometimes this isn't a super busy area. Sometimes I read posts, but then don't reply because I'm just not in the right head space to say the right things. Everyone in this section is struggling, it doesn't mean that people don't care. Hope you're feeling better :hugs:


----------



## geordiemammy

you will cope cause women are strong we are built to cope im new here and no one replies me anything i have put on but never mind im not sure how it works but if you need to talk message me


----------



## chetnaz

What's wrong hun? Just seen this thread, but you've deleted before I had a chance to read. Hope you're ok. Pm me if you need to talk xx


----------



## pinkribbon

I've only just seen this, this section of the forum isn't really busy and doesn't get many replies. It isn't personal :flow: would you like to repost and we'll see if we can help? :hugs:


----------

